# Clinic dropped our eggs on the floor



## NicNicNoo (Jan 27, 2007)

Hi everyone

I don't post on here often, but I just had to share our experience today. 
This is our 4th cycle of IVF/ICSI.  I have severe endo and it takes A LOT for me to produce eggs. I am on the highest dose of drugs available - they usually give much odler patients, to be able to produce enough eggs. 
After my scan on Friday I was gutted to discover I have just 5 viable follicles. However, today we ended up with 6 eggs   . Which is fabulous - turns out there was an egg behind a cyst. You can imagine how pleased we were having prepared ourselves for the worst. 
However, when the embryologist came to speak to us, she invited us into a small room. We knew something was up.
Anyway, turns out they've dropped our eggs on the floor and we now only have 4.    
I just can't believe this has happened to us. I am so angry and upset. I feel that they have reduced our chance of this cycle working. We haven't had the best fertilisation rate (hents the ICSI) so I am so worried we'll end up with 1 embryo if any at all. I have put soooo much into this cycle and the clinic have not taken this chance from us. 
I'm trying to stay positive, but just can't.   
Sorry to moan.


----------



## NicNicNoo (Jan 27, 2007)

......and now we're down to two being mature enough   . Gutted Fingers crossed they both fertilise into good embryo's!


----------



## Girlyhalfwit (May 13, 2011)

all I can say is.....OMG!!!!!  How awful for you!

I hope all turns out well!


----------



## Flygirl77 (Apr 3, 2011)

Nic
OMG i was hoffified reading your post!!!

Im keeping everything crossed for you that your 2 embies grow big and strong for you
Did the clinic/embryologist say how on earth it managed to happen? I would havve gone thru the roof how careless

Wishing you lots of luck and love
luv c xx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Oh I am so sorry hun this is just awful news.  Everything crossed that this cycle works for you but did they say  what they were going to do to compensate you?  If this cycle is negative they need to be giving you another cycle free of charge INCLUDING drugs!  If it does work what are they going to give you?  A partial refund?

Wishing you all the luck in the world.

xx


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

A lady on here or the ICSI forum a few months ago had embies dropped on the floor for half an hour.  She got a BFN, but I can't remember what action she took.  I know she took legal advice, so it may be worth having a look at the history on here and contact her.

Good luck and I hope you get your BFP.
x


----------



## NicNicNoo (Jan 27, 2007)

Thanks everyone. It's devastating and I just can't believe it. Flygirl77 - initially I was so shocked I didn't say much, but when they called this afternoon to tell me we only had 2 mature - believe me I hit the roof!! The nurse said to me - I totally understand - do you? Has someone dropped your precious eggs on the floor??!!    I had to end the call cos I was getting so upset. 
Basically they said they put the dish under the microscope and it caught the edge and fell on the floor. I know accidents happen, but we have worked so hard to get this far. At the moment we're not sure if they all fell on the floor and the rest were rescued. We will be asking though. 
We're going to see what tomorrow brings. Hopefully things r really positive and they've both fertilised. After ET we will be taking this up and looking at compensation - AmandaB1971 - I like your thinking! However, after 4 cycles, I don't know how much more my poor body can take. Having just had a laparoscopy and 3 months of Zoladex, I was as ready as I'll ever be. 
Staceysm - I'll search for the lady with the embies and see what I can find. 
Thank you all so much for your support. It is shocking, but unlikely to happend often - thank God! 
I'll keep you posted!
xxx


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

omg pet that is awful..

that was my fear when we started tx,ya never think it could happen to u but ur proof it does..

i mind readin on the 'ask a lawyer' board about a girl who said they droped her embryos on the floor and she got bfn so def get a look and take it from there..

will be sayin wee prayer for u pet

Jenna xx


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

just looked there and the post is still there near bottom of first page..called lab accident with embryos

Jenna xx


----------



## NicNicNoo (Jan 27, 2007)

Thanks Jenna. Congrats on your BFP!!   xx


----------



## NicNicNoo (Jan 27, 2007)

Fab news - they've both fertilised!! Please little embies keep dividing.


----------



## emivf (May 17, 2011)

Whatever the result I would still seek legal advice and demand treatment for free for one more cycle or see if you can get compensation. Yes mistakes are made but think of all the negativity this mistake has generated and how that could effect the results. I feel so sorry for you and understand how anxious you must feel. I've just gone through my first cycle at age 40 and everything went so perfectly but it's not worked and I'm convinced it's my womb and endo to blame.


----------



## NicNicNoo (Jan 27, 2007)

Hi Emivf. I am so sorry your treatment hasn't worked   . I know it' devastating. You invest so much physically and emotionally - and financially. It's difficult to say why it may not have worked, but ladies with healthy wombs still go on to have negative cycles. Try to stay positive. I hope you are able to give it another.   
You are right, I need to focus on the positive for now, but we most certainly will be taking this further after we get the results. It is likely to have affected the cycle as I am so drained and upset - I have 24 hours to sort myself out and thinking positively        
Thanks for your support and I am sorry again about yourr news.xxxx


----------



## Kirsty1 (May 13, 2010)

big fingers crossed for you!!!


----------



## RobinsNest (May 31, 2011)

What the F***??!!  Wishing you lots of luck for your little embies and blowing you lots of bubbles and   too!


----------



## munchkin35 (Jan 21, 2011)

Can't beleive the clinic dropped your eggs!!! I really really wanted to wish you lots and lots of luck and hope you have a potivie outocme from this


----------



## NicNicNoo (Jan 27, 2007)

Thank you. xx


----------



## Flygirl77 (Apr 3, 2011)

Nic how are things going huney?
Hope everything is ok Ive been thinking about you 
luv c xx


----------



## luckyinluv (May 11, 2008)

Hey nic, 

Just had to pop on to tell you I had been reading your posts with utter horror, I cant imagine how I would react! So gla that your two little heroes have made it through such an ordeal!!  

Well done to them!!  They are just the kind of fighters you want going back inside    

All the best to you   

Lucky


----------



## NicNicNoo (Jan 27, 2007)

Hi guys - we have to embies on board the mother ship! Grade 3, ones a 3 cell the other a 5 cell. So fingers crossed. 
We are waiting to hear back from the clinic what they r going to do about it....I'll keep you posted on the response. 

Thank you for your support. It means soooo much as peeps don't quite get it the way you guys do.xxxx


----------



## Nicky37 (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi Nic
I was thinking about you this morning and wondered how things are with you?  And what happened with your clinic and their accident?
Love, Nicky x


----------



## Kinsky (Apr 14, 2011)

Hi NicNicNoo,

just read your post with horror. I can't imagine going through that. I'm glad you were able to get 2 embies on board. How are things now? Hope you got a BFP and hope you are seeking compensation.
All the best.


----------



## rachelMary (Jul 1, 2011)

Nic - OMG!!!!!

I can not believe what I am reading - well I actually I can - I have had nothing but hassle from my clinic and I am currently transferring to James Cook - it is the most stressfull thing we will prob every go through and they go and do something like that.  Fingers crossed for you and I hope something fantastic can come from this for you xx

Good luck to everyone - I am just waiting for cycle number 4 of IVF and praying for a better outcome this time.

xxxxx


----------



## when will it happen? (Feb 27, 2008)

Just read your story in horror! ... Have the clinic said how they will compensate you?
Wishing you every success hun x


----------

